# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  От чего вы больше всего устаёте?

## Irina

*От чего вы больше всего устаёте?*

----------


## Irina

Я, например, очень устаю от однообразия в жизни. По этому иногда совершаю импульсивные, неожиданные поступки.

----------


## Irina

А ещё я устаю от ничегонеделанья

----------


## Jemal

Сегодня было 6 пар подряд, включая самые сложные и напряжные, а в конце физ-ра... Пришел домой в пол 6, лег спать, в пол 9 встал, делаю на завтра задание... Вот такой сегодня денек.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

от тёщи

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

От собственной глупости.

----------


## Marusja

от безделья

----------


## Akasey

точно не от работы

----------


## Irina

Поняла сегодня, что можно устать от ожидания.

----------


## Vanya

от компа =\

----------


## ПаранойА

От монотонности и занудства.

----------


## Irina

От неопределенности. Нет более худшего состояния, чем ждать, да ещё неизвестно чего.

----------


## BiZ111

от работы

----------


## SDS

от БТ, стараюсь не смотреть...

----------


## Irina

От пустых разговоров

----------


## Irina

От беспросветной жизни.

----------


## PatR!oT

от скуки ))))))))

----------

